# Cities with one structure that stands out



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

For the 1930s, the Golden Gate has stood up pretty well as an icon.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

EarlyBird said:


> I can think of quite a few nicer looking bridges throughout the world and quite a few longer ones too.



bah..a huge, red, historic bridge in a unbeatable location is very hard to beat. It stands out so much....but in a great way.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> bah..a huge, red, historic bridge in a unbeatable location is very hard to beat. It stands out so much....but in a great way.


I think Sydney may have something to say about your "unbeatable location" claim...


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

that would be my in my top five..but cmon..the Golden Gate bridge is RED! A huge Red structure is much cooler.


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

CN Tower


----------



## Christina (Apr 20, 2005)

Nothing stands out like this:


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

ReddAlert said:


> that would be my in my top five..but cmon..the Golden Gate bridge is RED! A huge Red structure is much cooler.


actually international orange (which borders on red and is damned beatufiul for such a structure)


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

canada_habs2004 said:


> Every city has a certain structure or building that stands, out and represents more than anything else in that city. But certain cities have structures that really stand out.
> 
> Which structure do you think is the most recognized FOR its city?


Eiffel Tower without a shadow of a doubt. A 1000-footer built in the 1870's!!


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Table Mountain is undeniably the symbol of Cape Town, if not South Africa. No mountain this flat and IN the city centre.


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

In this list, the Eiffel Tower.

Althought the Houses of Parliament or St Pauls in London would give it a run for its money.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

From the list: Eiffel Tower.
others:
Kölner Dom









Fernsehturm Berlin









Several Churches in europe. Also some castels, frotress and palaces.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Taipei 101 in Taipei


----------



## Rockefeller (Jan 1, 2005)

Eiffel Tower. Probably the most famous tower in the most famous city.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

HariR said:


> CN Tower and Toronto. I knew that since when I was like 10.


lol being as ur in toronto how did it take u so long?!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Eiffel Tower, Paris*


----------



## FastWhiteTA (Jul 24, 2004)

I don't think the original poster meant "stick out" as in, stick out above all other things physically. Although that has something to do with it, yes, but I believe they're talking more about a cities icon, the most famous structure in that city that is world known to most people in the world. Therefore, world famous buildings such as The Statue of Liberty and Empire state bldg in NYC, and The Eifel Tower in Paris would probably be some of the most famous structures in the world. Ask someone in a remote country about the CN tower and see who even knows what it is (probably noone). Ask them about those other three and more than likely they've heard of them.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

eiffel tower. just about every other city has at least few prominent structures but the eiffel tower is the epitome of a single iconic structure that not only represents paris but all of france (to outsiders).


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

EarlyBird said:


> I think Sydney may have something to say about your "unbeatable location" claim...


sydney's location? :sleepy: :|

first of all, you're an idiot if you think that the GG bridge isn't an icon.

and second, for a bridge that's held the title of longest span for four decades, it's quite impressive. only 4 bridges or so are longer in span than the GG bridge today. and this is 70 years after the GG bridge was built.

color nothwithstanding, the GG bridge is bar none the most famous bridge on earth... most photographed, most immortalized. it's a classic suspension bridge.... timeless in style and quintessentially SF. you might think it's not as sexy as some other bridges, but that's just your little opinion.

and third, sydney harbor bridge's location is nothing to brag about. sure, the waterfront is pretty with all of its inlets but it's hardly geographically majestic like the golden gate channel. the GG bridge has the best location in the world - straddling the gateway to the bay area at the mouth of the pacific ocean, flanked by hills and swathed in fog..... unbeatable indeed.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*THE GOLDEN GATE BRIDGE*

How could you include a bridge on your short list (15 max allowed) and omit the mother of all bridges: San Francisco's Golden Gate Bridge. The Transameica Pyramid (another San Francisco landmark) ain't no slouch, either...


----------



## Meditt (Nov 28, 2004)

how about this?:


----------

